
Manned Orbital Laboratory: the Pentagon's cold war plan to put spies in orbit - EwanG
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/31/real-story-of-the-secret-space-station.html
======
rjsw
The Soviet Union did put spies (and a gun) into orbit [1].

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almaz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almaz)

~~~
dogma1138
In b4 some one says that guns don't work in space, they do even your everyday
firearms.

All propellants contain an oxidizer otherwise it won't work the amount of
oxygen in the casing is miniscule and would not support any chemical reaction
of note.

